# BlueCheesey's AK47xLR2 Autoflower 400HPS Closet Grow



## BlueCheesey (Sep 28, 2008)

*Well I would to start off by saying HELLO to everyone. This is my second grow now and I have learned a great deal thanks to RIU community, my last grow i grew some Blue Cheese and that turned out pretty nice. Check it out. Bellow at the pictures.. The taste and smell are great taste real fruity berry tasting but you can def smell the cheese. Got around an OZ off the two plants that i had. Pretty satisfied

This time around though should go a little bit better. I ordered some Feminized AK47xLowyder AutoFlower seeds from attitude and it came within 7 days which was awesome. There are three of them and they are looking GREAT to me especially for how young they are. 

Here is some more information

SPECS
-Light: 400W HPS
-Soil: FoxFarm Ocean Forrest
-Temps: 70-87 F
-Sched: 18/6
-Pots: 10L

-Plant 1: 13 Days Old
-Plant 2: 11 Days Old
-Plant 3: 9 Days Old

PICTURES

BLUE CHEESE HARVEST YUMMM


















NEW SETUP







PLANTS







PLANT 1







PLANT 2







PLANT 3
*







_*
ANY COMMENTS?*_


----------



## BlueCheesey (Sep 29, 2008)

bump???????????????


----------



## clockworkdavid82 (Sep 29, 2008)

Looking healthy dude


----------



## BlueCheesey (Sep 29, 2008)

ya man these girls are growing a hell of a lot better than last time


----------



## pobamela (Sep 29, 2008)

Nice man...Your plant is bigger than mine..maybe it's the light.. Owever..let's sync our journal! Cheers!


----------



## BlueCheesey (Sep 29, 2008)

ya its probably just the light man


----------



## smokeh (Sep 29, 2008)

looking ok for under 2 weeks old.


----------



## pid119 (Sep 29, 2008)

looks great ! the blue cheese looks real lush  im just finishing a trainwreck grow in the next couple of weeks and ive already started a bbb cheese i hope the nugs will look as tasty as yours did lol


----------



## mared juwan (Sep 29, 2008)

I think I remember lurking around your first grow a while back. That Cheese turned out real nice. Good luck with the new ones. They're looking good so far. What made you go autoflower this time?


----------



## BlueCheesey (Sep 29, 2008)

ya you were on my last journal thanks for stopping by again and thanks everyone for the comments

I went autoflower this time bc of a slight time crisis they just need to be done before mid dec so they seemed appropiate


----------



## skitzo (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi BlueCheesey,

I admire the cheese bud you harvested. Looks pretty dank, but does it actually smell of a skunk cheese smell?

Also was wanting to know about your grow setup...it looks homemade and im hoping affordable. I'd like to know more about it because I wouldn't mind building my own like yours rather than buying a DR80 (even though they are really nice).

Holla!


----------



## BlueCheesey (Sep 29, 2008)

i got my tent on ebay for 80 bucks, and the light and fans i got on HTGsupply, other than that just walmart, all pretty cheap


----------



## BlueCheesey (Sep 30, 2008)

*WHAT THE HELL???

well the 15 day old plant showed it sex today, didnt know it could show that early......*


----------



## KlunkeredAt4:20 (Sep 30, 2008)

They all look great, nice a healthy. I'm also starting a new grow with the autoflowering ak47xlowryder, hope they look as good as yours. Good look growing to you and i'll keep watching.

Klunk


----------



## BlueCheesey (Sep 30, 2008)

*UPDATE

the oldest pl ant showed its sex today

i got some wierd yellowing can anyone help with that

AGE
PLANT 1- 15 Days
PLANT 2- 13 Days
PLANT 3- 11 Days*













*ALL THE PLANTS














PLANT 1








PLANT 2










PLANT 3*


----------



## BlueCheesey (Sep 30, 2008)

MY PUPPY BIT MY PLANT, just took off the big blade... will that effect it??


----------



## BlueCheesey (Sep 30, 2008)

Also here is a picture of PLANT 1 showing it sex..


----------



## smokethatkushh (Sep 30, 2008)

you only got 1 o from 2 bluecheese plants?? i know the ak47 autoflowering u gonna get atleast 2 from each


----------



## BlueCheesey (Sep 30, 2008)

ya man it was my first time, so it was real fluffy started out CFL was pretty satifiesd, i hear people only get like 1 O from autoflower plants


----------



## BlueCheesey (Sep 30, 2008)

any help with the yellowing?


----------



## clockworkdavid82 (Sep 30, 2008)

Nute burn?


----------



## BlueCheesey (Sep 30, 2008)

im not feeding it any nutes


----------



## skitzo (Sep 30, 2008)

you probably need to give it a better NPK ratio since they are young.

i believe you should let those bitches bask in the essence of nitrogen.

correct me if im wrong anyone.


----------



## mared juwan (Sep 30, 2008)

These autoflowers are crazy. Looks like K def to me. Usually doesn't happen until flower but go figure. It's preflowering so I guess it makes sense. Do you even use grow nutes for these or just straight to bloom formula? The leaves look nice and shiny which makes me think plenty of N. If you use grow nutes I would go real easy with it - could burn. I might go with something a bit higher in P-K instead.


----------



## BlueCheesey (Sep 30, 2008)

ya i have FoxFarm Big Bloom and Tiger Blossom i guess ill start using them now since its preflowers hahah, maybe a half dosage?


----------



## smokethatkushh (Oct 1, 2008)

nawh u gonna atleast get 2 o's from the auto ak.from what i mostly read on riu i have it coming in the mail 2 rite now 2


----------



## BlueCheesey (Oct 1, 2008)

are you saying 2 oz from each plant or total, bc im not trying to say your wrong but ive never heard of 2 oz from a single autoflower plant, show me where you saw that


----------



## mared juwan (Oct 1, 2008)

I would start out with less than 1/2 strength for sure. I start my seedlings as slow as possible. I use an eyedropper and add like 5 drops per gallon for the first time. That's like 1/10 strength but better safe than sorry.


----------



## BlueCheesey (Oct 1, 2008)

ya imma go 1/4 strength the first time the go up quarterly


----------



## BlueCheesey (Oct 2, 2008)

well the have all showed there pre-flowers now, weird part is they all did it a day earlier then the one before meaning plant #1 showed sex when it 14 days, plant #2 at 13, and plant #3 at 12, thats so early to be seeing preflowers when i waited like 3-4 weeks after i started flowering last harvest


----------



## mared juwan (Oct 2, 2008)

BlueCheesey said:


> well the have all showed there pre-flowers now, weird part is they all did it a day earlier then the one before meaning plant #1 showed sex when it 14 days, plant #2 at 13, and plant #3 at 12, thats so early to be seeing preflowers when i waited like 3-4 weeks after i started flowering last harvest


3-4 weeks? Surely you meant 3-4 days. But still, yeah this is really early for preflowers.


----------



## BlueCheesey (Oct 2, 2008)

nah when i started 12/12 on my bluecheese it took like 25 days


----------



## pobamela (Oct 6, 2008)

i don't think...It's an automatic plant. They start preflowering in the secondo or third week


----------



## pobamela (Oct 6, 2008)

BlueCheesey said:


> any help with the yellowing?


Dunno..I've the same problem.. For me I think it's a Chlorine desease..My water has 40mg/l of it..


----------



## BlueCheesey (Oct 6, 2008)

chlorine does no harm to plants is what i thought, i want to get some pics up tonight if i can get the camera from my gf, THEY ARE GROWING SOOOOOO FAST, they are bushy as hell now with hairs coming out strong, the hairs are TONS longer than my bluecheese what does that mean?


----------



## BlueCheesey (Oct 6, 2008)

*UPDATE

Just a pic update, not much to say but damn they are so quick, and there is some yellowing on plant #1

AGES

Plant 1 - 20 Days

Plant 2 - 18 Days

Plant 3 - 16 Days

ALL PLANTS
















PLANT 1










PLANT 2










PLANT 3*


----------



## victozap (Oct 6, 2008)

Wow those autos are growing pretty fast. Are you going to top them?


----------



## mared juwan (Oct 6, 2008)

BlueCheesey said:


> *
> PLANT 1
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe this one does need some nitrogen. They are some quick growers.


----------



## skitzo (Oct 6, 2008)

Blue Cheesey....do you use molasses? If not, would you be willing to experiment with it?

Begin mixing 1tblsp of molasses per gallon of water after a few weeks of flowering. If the stuff works like people say, that plant should have a fatter weigh out and sweeter smoke. Maybe also a better THC production

just an idea, seeing if you would be interested in trying.


----------



## BlueCheesey (Oct 6, 2008)

no but i wish i did.... no where around here sells it


----------



## BlueCheesey (Oct 6, 2008)

also should i start feding it the foxFarm Tiger Blossom and BigBloom???


----------



## KlunkeredAt4:20 (Oct 7, 2008)

Wow they look amazing, mine are a good way into their second leaf set. Part of the reason I got the grassomatic seeds was because I wanted some bushy plants and from yours it looks like that's exactly what they do. Keep up the good work and hope the yellowing doesnt get in the way.

Klunk


----------



## (insert pot clichÃ© here) (Oct 7, 2008)

those lowriders r gonna b awesome man. i wanna buy some of those seeds next time i visit the dam, so im anxiously awaiting ur smoke report!
good luck with the rest of ur grow bro!


----------



## BlueCheesey (Oct 7, 2008)

thanks you everyone for the comments thy are greatly appreciated

and how i feel like a dumbass, i had no idea the molasses people were talking about as the same as the baking one hahahah, im going to start using that next watering wich should be today

Last time i watered was Friday, is that too much? (4 days) I knd of just water when they look thirsty or the soil is mega dry


----------



## victozap (Oct 7, 2008)

I don't think that's too much, it really depends on the plant though. Did you top those?


----------



## BlueCheesey (Oct 7, 2008)

nah, and i probably wont top em, just wnat to plant to focus on growth, let them go all naturallll


----------



## victozap (Oct 7, 2008)

Nice, you got any updated pics?


----------



## mared juwan (Oct 7, 2008)

They definitely don't look under or overwatered in the last pics. I just pick up the pots. If they feel empty it's time to water. I never top unless height is a problem. If anything I cut off lower branches so growth can be concentrated on the massive top cola.


----------



## pobamela (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice plant.. Mine has showed today the fisrt pistill tails..But it's too small... And you? Any Pics?


----------



## boabbymac (Oct 8, 2008)

i read that u said nowjere sells molasses?? its just treacle should get it at any grocery store


----------



## (insert pot clichÃ© here) (Oct 8, 2008)

ive heard that the lowriders dont respond well to topping


----------



## (insert pot clichÃ© here) (Oct 8, 2008)

just let em do their thing, there perfect as they are


----------



## BlueCheesey (Oct 9, 2008)

boabbymac said:


> i read that u said nowjere sells molasses?? its just treacle should get it at any grocery store


ya haha i said after that though that i thought that the "molasses" people were talking of on this forum was a diffrent kind of molasses but i set things straight


I watered them yesterday with FoxFarm Nutes: Tiger Blossom, Big Bloom... then i also added 2 tbsp of MOLASSES.. and things look fine as of now they pirked up a bit and growth is still booming with hairs coming out everywhere 


pob- ya each of plants pistils have shown they did on about days 13-15 on each one

ill posts pics on a later day so theres more noticeable growth


----------



## skitzo (Oct 9, 2008)

BlueCheesey said:


> ya haha i said after that though that i thought that the "molasses" people were talking of on this forum was a diffrent kind of molasses but i set things straight
> 
> 
> I watered them yesterday with FoxFarm Nutes: Tiger Blossom, Big Bloom... then i also added 2 tbsp of MOLASSES.. and things look fine as of now they pirked up a bit and growth is still booming with hairs coming out everywhere
> ...


where did you buy your molasses? im trying to find it where to buy locally, say K-Roger's, Wally World, even Walgreens maybe 

l8


----------



## BlueCheesey (Oct 9, 2008)

ya man i got it at the grocery store just go to the aisle with syrup and honey and shit, thats where i found it


----------



## victozap (Oct 10, 2008)

Nice, can't wait for the pics.


----------



## BlueCheesey (Oct 13, 2008)

*UPDATE

things have been going well just watching them grow, they are growing so damn fast, the eldest is 19" wide!!

feeding them Fox Farm Tiger Blossom and Big Bloom and They seem fine, also they are receiving 2 tbs per gal of water every water.

AGES

Plant 1 - 27 Days

Plant 2 - 25 Days

Plant 3 - 23 Days


PICTURES

ALL OF THEM














PLANT 1















PLANT 2








PLANT 3








ANY COMMENTS?*


----------



## ultimate procrastinator (Oct 13, 2008)

man my plants are about the same age and much smaller, perhaps its because the ak-47 x LR2 is a larger plant?

EDIT: your girls are looking awesome by the way!! I really am looking forward to see the yield off of those.


----------



## BlueCheesey (Oct 13, 2008)

ya these are growing tons quicker than my last grow, i think its just the lowryder, but it could also be better conditions than last time too


----------



## richjames (Oct 13, 2008)

Lookin good bro. Cant wait till mine get here! ... U.P. - U probly got just the lr or lr2 right? They crossed it with the ak to get the sidebranching thus biggerplant. Lookin good cheesey- take care of dem shitz


----------



## ultimate procrastinator (Oct 13, 2008)

richjames said:


> Lookin good bro. Cant wait till mine get here! ... U.P. - U probly got just the lr or lr2 right? They crossed it with the ak to get the sidebranching thus biggerplant. Lookin good cheesey- take care of dem shitz


I got the low life autoflowering mix pack, its just a mix of seeds from lowlife so I don't know what strains they are. I do know that their ak-47 cross is a big plant and usually takes up twice as much room as their auto hindu kush or most of their autos for that matter


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 13, 2008)

WOW man their lookin really nice im about to start more of my auto AK47.


----------



## (insert pot clichÃ© here) (Oct 14, 2008)

some beautiful girls u got there blue


----------



## BlueCheesey (Oct 14, 2008)

well thank you very much

little bit of a problem....

i only have 3 ports for vents and 1 is pumping cool air in from my a/c and the other 2 are being used for my DIY cooltube

problem is.... when i have to worry about smell theres no exhaust to put a carbon filter... since i have a small op could i get something else to kill the smell, like do the ionizers do the trick?


----------



## LiL1987 (Oct 14, 2008)

sweet grow dude those pics r all i need 2 convince me of those ak47xlr2 i gotta get me some of those good luck

peace


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 14, 2008)

BlueCheesey said:


> well thank you very much
> 
> little bit of a problem....
> 
> ...


 
IDk man that smell whenthe plants are flowering it reaks everywhere but personally i think the carbon filter would be best but idk what you should do since im not in your shoes. But im about to get my first carbon filter in the mail and i have shit tone of air freashners blasting in my room so i wouldnt expect to have a problem about smell.


----------



## mared juwan (Oct 14, 2008)

BCheesey, How much you trying to spend on your smell problem? You can get a standalone carbon filter. I have one. You can find them on Ebay or make it yourself. Just a squirrel cage fan on top of a 6" diameter wire mesh tube that I made out of screen door material. Reinforced a bit of course but then filled with activated carbon and an additional filter wrapped around the sides of the mesh tube. The cage fan sucks air through the outer filter and wire screen then through the activated carbon and finally blows it out the top. Works good for a small grow but if you have a really stinky strain you might want to look into this. CAP OZN-1 Ozone Generator up to 5500 sq. ft. - Businesslights.com For that, you'll also want to pick up a digital timer so you can have it on a cycle of about 15min on, 45min off. Digital timer is like $25 but a must-have for ozone. Too much will damage your plants.


----------



## BlueCheesey (Oct 14, 2008)

see i have nowhere that airs is blwing OUT of the tent, the only exhaust port is pumping the hot air out the the DIY cootube


----------



## BlueCheesey (Oct 14, 2008)

how about this? this is a mini ozone generator

High Tech Garden Supply


will that do the trick


----------



## mared juwan (Oct 15, 2008)

BlueCheesey said:


> see i have nowhere that airs is blwing OUT of the tent, the only exhaust port is pumping the hot air out the the DIY cootube


Don't need an exhaust for the standalone carbon filter. That's why it's standalone. Use it just like a regular fan inside the grow room. Point it at the tops of your plants or wherever. It is just supposed to continually recirculate the air inside the room through the carbon filter. This is the picture of what a guy sells on Ebay. I basically ripped off his idea. Mine looks almost the same. 






IDK maybe try the ozone Jr. at HTG. Let me know how it works. And I should have mentioned before that it is best to put an ozone generator in the room that the growroom is exhausting and/or intaking air from rather than the actual growroom. For example I grow in a closet attached to a bedroom so I put the generator in the bedroom, not the closet. It's best used to block the escape of odor from your growroom rather than kill it at the source. Does that make sense? I would just be nervous putting the ozone source very close to your plants.


----------



## fAMbAM808 (Oct 15, 2008)

nice grow.im thinken bout grabben sum autoflower seeds after my lemon skunk grow.does anybody know the cloning capabilities of autoflower strains??


----------



## BlueCheesey (Oct 15, 2008)

ya dont clone em b/c of no veg stage it would just be pointless

they sell that exact yellow squirrell fan looking thing at wally mart i could try one of those but i already am lacking space in my grow room, ya my tent is in my cvloset in my bedroom so maybe the ozone genrator will work in there?


----------



## mared juwan (Oct 15, 2008)

I have both the carbon filter and ozone generator and I grow Bubblicious, Super Skunk, and other stinky ass strains with no problems. In a rented apartment no less!! No one sleeps in that bedroom which the ozone generator is in so I can use that more powerful one but if you're going to sleep in there I would definitely stick to something less powerful like that Ozone Jr. I might also research the health effects there because you spend 1/3 of your life sleeping - not good to be breathing unhealthy ozone levels the whole time. But I'm sure your plant leaves would show damage before it was terribly harmful to your health. 

As far as the carbon filter, if you are making it yourself, it is fully customizable. The squirrel cage fan is strong as hell even on low but my closet is a 6'x6'x8' walk-in so I can wedge it in a corner and not blow over the plants. Any space smaller than that and you should go with a smaller fan and consequently a smaller filter with less carbon. I would use one of those computer fans. They sell dryer duct adapters that go from square to round. Put the computer fan in the square end and your wire mesh tube with filter and carbon on the round. Bada bing bada boom. Everything except the activated carbon is available at walmart or home depot. Even the filter is a replacement for one of those in-home HEPA filtration units.


----------



## BlueCheesey (Oct 15, 2008)

so even if i just run that carbon filter in my grow room t should work some?


----------



## lunbox24 (Oct 15, 2008)

Good job man, i just got done harvesting my plants a couple weeks ago and have had some great smoke. I didnt get the greatest yield, 2 oz from 6 plants but thats probably cuz the conditions weren't that great. Also, a few of the plants yielded a small amount, maybe a quarter or somethign but was really the better smoke than the others. One of the smaller more potent plants was so hairy with orange, it was awesome. Keep it up


----------



## BlueCheesey (Oct 15, 2008)

thanks everyone

i personally ting plant #2 looks the best and the funny part is thats the plant that my puppy bit hah


----------



## mared juwan (Oct 16, 2008)

BlueCheesey said:


> so even if i just run that carbon filter in my grow room t should work some?


Heck yeah. As long as you're constantly moving air through the filter and charcoal it is serving its deodorizing purpose. Since most people have an exhaust system it is the logical place to put them but you don't so recirculating and refiltering the air inside the room is the next best thing. Even before I had the ozone gen if I turned off my carbon filter the stankyness would begin to increase immediately. Don't expect miracles but definitely a noticeable improvement.


----------



## BlueCheesey (Oct 16, 2008)

i have a 120MM comp fan if i ran that with a mini carbon unit that should work?


----------



## mared juwan (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm sure it would. I've never made one from a comp fan. You know what CFM it is? It's all about getting the right amount of carbon in there. Too much and the fan is too weak and burns the motor up. Too little and you don't get the full deodorizing power. You might have to experiment a little. And make sure you get ACTIVATED carbon to fill the inside of the mesh.


----------



## drifter1978 (Oct 17, 2008)

hey bluecheesey doing the same strain as well.what size pots are they in and would you need bigger?thats wicked the growth difference from day 23 to day 27 keep us posted very interested.


----------



## BlueCheesey (Oct 17, 2008)

i dont know if im going to need bigger i hope not. they are 10 in pots. do you guys think that is big enough?


----------



## willRavage (Oct 17, 2008)

Hey my lowryder girl is a month today, and she's 9'' tall. How tall were yours at one month?


----------



## BlueCheesey (Oct 17, 2008)

look at the last pictures the oldest one is 27 days old and it is about a foot tall and about 20 in wide


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 17, 2008)

nice man, any new pics how are they doing latly.


----------



## matthewdmac (Oct 17, 2008)

looking good blue cheesey, and no you will definately not need bigger pots, 1.5 gallon pots should suffice for a lowryder grow, keep up the good work!


----------



## BlueCheesey (Oct 19, 2008)

ill put pics up later so there is a big size difference


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 19, 2008)

Nice cant wait to see them.


----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 19, 2008)

BAD ASS!!! hope mines that nice!


----------



## BlueCheesey (Oct 21, 2008)

*UPDATE

Plant 1 - 35 Days

Plant 2 - 33 Days

Plant 3 - 31 Days

PICTURES

ALL OF THEM













PLANT 1















PLANT 2



















PLANT 3







*


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 21, 2008)

Nice man your girls are looking really healthy.


----------



## drifter1978 (Oct 21, 2008)

sweet blucheesey they look very nice good size for the amount of time


----------



## BlueCheesey (Oct 21, 2008)

ya that plant 2 is taking off its growing the fastest


----------



## ultimate procrastinator (Oct 21, 2008)

Hey, your plants look really good, I really like the way you present the pictures.


----------



## BlueCheesey (Oct 21, 2008)

ultimate procrastinator said:


> Hey, your plants look really good, I really like the way you present the pictures.


how do you mean? only asking so i know what to continue doing


----------



## mared juwan (Oct 21, 2008)

Friggin awesome dude. Is that a little bit of hooking I'm noticing in the top leaves? How often do you flush them? Nothing too serious, they look great!


----------



## BlueCheesey (Oct 21, 2008)

should i not feed every time i water every 3 to 4 days? is that too much?


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 21, 2008)

BlueCheesey said:


> should i not feed every time i water every 3 to 4 days? is that too much?


 
nice info guy s +plus rep bluecheesy


----------



## mared juwan (Oct 22, 2008)

BlueCheesey said:


> should i not feed every time i water every 3 to 4 days? is that too much?


Flushing doesn't necessarily mean you don't feed. Flushing just rids the soil of excess salt that is a byproduct of the roots absorbing nutrients. Whenever I see hooking leaves at the top of the plant like that I flush out my pot and put a fresh 1/2strength feed on top of that. That way you know all the old nutes and salt are out of there and only fresh stuff takes it's place. Healthy leaves always lay flat like your lower leaves - no curling or hooking.


----------



## BlueCheesey (Oct 22, 2008)

alright, so ext watering you think i should flush before feed? dont you flush with neutral water and about 3x the amount the pot holds? Should i still give it molasses when i flush?


----------



## skitzo (Oct 22, 2008)

Purple^stars said:


> Nice man your girls are looking really healthy.


Posted this after BlueCheesey showed photos of his plants.^^



Purple^stars said:


> nice info guy s +plus rep bluecheesy


^^Posted this while getting into the section of trying to correct the leaf problem.

*STOP TRYING TO BOOST YOUR POST COUNT PURPLE STARS!*

If you would have actually looked at the photos you could have been the first to point out that the top leaves are drooping, which in return would have made your post useful rather than pointless.

Sorry, I had to say something about that.



BlueCheesey said:


> alright, so ext watering you think i should flush before feed? dont you flush with neutral water and about 3x the amount the pot holds? Should i still give it molasses when i flush?


I personally would just flush with water and add the molasses back into the feeding schedule when you continue back with the nutrients.


----------



## mared juwan (Oct 22, 2008)

BlueCheesey said:


> alright, so ext watering you think i should flush before feed? dont you flush with neutral water and about 3x the amount the pot holds? Should i still give it molasses when i flush?


3x is a lot. I usually do double the volume of my pots of plain water then 1/2 gallon of feed. So for example, I have two gallon pots . I put four gallons of plain ph'd water through the pot and then pour another 1/2 gallon of water with nutes. This is a good practice every few weeks even if you're plants are 100% healthy. It takes a while to pour all that water through each pot but the health of your plants should be worth it. The leaves should flatten out in a few days and you can resume your regular feeding schedule.


----------



## matthewdmac (Oct 24, 2008)

but hey skitzo his plants do look good, whats with the hatin against purple_stars, think you need to rack up a nice big bowl and chillax!


----------



## skitzo (Oct 24, 2008)

matthewdmac said:


> but hey skitzo his plants do look good, whats with the hatin against purple_stars, think you need to rack up a nice big bowl and chillax!


they are not the best ive seen around, but noticeably they have the drooping leaves and dead spotting / yellowing.

i just wanted to point out that purple_stars was posting pointlessly, which in return helps boost his post count.

i guess it isn't that important on these forums....?
i'm just used to hearing moderators yell at people about doing this on other forums, so i thought i would point it out since nobody else did.

p.s.
im always chillaxed. i've been using the 'chillax' phrase for several years now, before i started hearing any others use it.


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 24, 2008)

skitzo said:


> they are not the best ive seen around, but noticeably they have the drooping leaves and dead spotting / yellowing.
> 
> i just wanted to point out that purple_stars was posting pointlessly, which in return helps boost his post count.
> 
> ...


 
Its ok man i guesss i was postin away but chillax man. Anywho i am just keeping my self informed on bluecheesy's AK47 that he is growing right now cuase im growing the same stuff at the moment i dont see the need of someone trying to stand out to pick at something whats the point, just for a few post who cares. smoke a J with me man and chillax.

so now thats out the way blucheesy im sorry for this thing that this nonsense skitzo brought up but how are your girls doing latly and i was gonna ask you earlier what nutes are you useing?


----------



## skitzo (Oct 25, 2008)

just curious....anyone reading this thread know where to buy some plastic tarp like material (panda film)?

i dont want to order online....anyone know if i can get it at home depot or lowes?


----------



## matthewdmac (Oct 25, 2008)

You not got a local dro shop?. 

Yeah same here mate i thought that my mate made up chillax a few years ago, he just blurted it out when we were baked and found it funny.


----------



## skitzo (Oct 25, 2008)

yea i dont know where i picked it up, i just know ive been saying it and other people have been saying it. probably on some old movie iono

i dont goto hydro shop cuz i have to pay parking for my nearest one becuz its in a flea market.


----------



## matthewdmac (Oct 26, 2008)

Well just pay for the parking for like half an hour, shouldnt be that much should it, couple of dollars at most, at least you know you will be getting what you need!


----------



## BlueCheesey (Nov 3, 2008)

UPDATE

ok well here they are sorry for taking so long been pretty bust latley. Plant #2 has a lot of yellowing i was wondering if it looked rootbound. its in a 10 in pot do not know how much it holds, maybe like 1.75 Gal? Well here are the pics

PLANT 1 - 48 Days
PLANT 2 - 46 Days
PLANT 3 - 44 Days


PLANT 1













PLANT 2













PLANT 3















DOES IT LOOK ROOTBOUND????


----------



## Danky^dank (Nov 3, 2008)

looks like there all doing really good! dont look root bound to me! + rep for some great looking plants man


----------



## Purple^stars (Nov 4, 2008)

Nice man they look Tasty already  + REP!!!!


----------



## mared juwan (Nov 5, 2008)

If you want to bring back some of the green in plant #2 you can give it a little bit of grow nutes. It just wants nitrogen. Mix up your regular bloom nutes and then give it a teeny bit of grow nutes in there too. They all look good though. I see you got those leaves to flatten out


----------



## randy0025 (Nov 7, 2008)

how do you leople like those auto flowring plants. ive been waiting to try them but my buddy thinks there way to small. he rather gro a hugh plant 3 times as long. by the way. how long does it take from start to smoke with auto's ??


----------



## doogleef (Nov 8, 2008)

Subsc. I wanna see this one play out. I am gonna order a tent soon w/ a 400 and I plan on getting some auto flowers to go along with a regular mom for cloning so these are a good baseline for me. Thanks. Keep it up!


----------



## randy0025 (Nov 10, 2008)

well, ive been doing my homework and looking around the net for these auto flowering seeds that everyone is talking about. i just wanted to know where you got yours, because i have yet to talk to someone that has gotta what they orders from online with these seeds, ive heard of people paying 3x for female seeds and ended up being half males in there. what was your % of females in that bauch. thanx so much, ive been asking around and no one has been able to help me yet.


----------



## BlueCheesey (Nov 18, 2008)

update 
*
here there are they may look droopy because i took them before i watered them. Also did a flush on friday. any ideas on how long left

Plant 1 - 64 days

Plant 2 - 62 days

Plant 3 - 60 days


PLANT 1







PLANT 2













PLANT 3*










Thank you guys


----------



## drifter1978 (Nov 18, 2008)

very nice bluecheesey they dont look far away at all looking very skanky.what is the height of the biggest plant you have and have you still got them on the 18/6 light schedule 

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/122840-multi-strain-grow-journal.html


----------



## BlueCheesey (Nov 18, 2008)

ya and they are still on 18/6 and the tallest one (all about same height) is 21 inches


----------



## mared juwan (Nov 18, 2008)

Looks really nice cheesey. Fattened up real well I see. Hard to tell how long is left from a pic but I see a couple white pistils still. On *most* strains that indicates there is still bud growing. Maybe a week or two left.


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (Nov 18, 2008)

dayum.. gooodshit man.... def. some bluecheesy shit.... how tall are they, and how tall were they when you flowered..... if ya dont mind.


----------



## Sexologist420 (Nov 19, 2008)

Wow good looking girls man. I just read your log all the way through and it looks like you got some bomb smoke there!!! 25% amber 75% cloudy is a good bet unless you want a more body stone then do 75% amber 25% cloudy but its all up to you and what kind of high you want.


----------



## da1ndonle (Nov 20, 2008)

yeah i just read through your whole journal. good stuff. 

so they should be around 64 days left (plant 2 at least) and from what I read they take roughly 70days from seed. looks like your coming to an end!


----------



## Purple^stars (Nov 25, 2008)

Vey nice man cant wit till you harvest these post lots of pics man.


----------



## BlueCheesey (Nov 25, 2008)

plant one and 2 are now a deep purple its pretty cool


----------



## hooktonponicz (Nov 25, 2008)

pics pics pics


----------



## da1ndonle (Nov 25, 2008)

YEAH! where the pics??! =]


----------



## BlueCheesey (Nov 25, 2008)

my gf has the good 7.2 mega pixel camera and she went to back home for thanksgiving, i have a 3.2 megapixel kinda shitty but ill do it


----------



## Purple^stars (Nov 28, 2008)

HOLLLY shit deep purpple!!! really i want to see your Pics!!!!


----------



## BlueCheesey (Dec 1, 2008)

update

getting REAL close probably gonna chop in a couple days

PLANT 1 - 75 Days
PLANT 2 - 73
PLANT 3 - 71


PLANT 1















PLANT 2




















PLANT 3


----------



## BlueCheesey (Dec 1, 2008)

trichomes are abour 10% amber at the moment


----------



## drifter1978 (Dec 2, 2008)

hey bluechessey are they 75 day from seed or from when they sexed and did you see a massive difference in the size of the buds from say week 2 of flower til week 6 of flower.i have the same strain and it just looks different growth or something. cheers 


very nice looking nuggs man  what do you expect to harvest of them


----------



## BlueCheesey (Dec 2, 2008)

i dont know what ill harvest i suck at that haha... the age i give is from the DAY they SPROUTED but ya man from week 2 - 6 you can see in the journal they is CRAZY amount of growth


----------



## drifter1978 (Dec 3, 2008)

yeah thanks man mine are at like week 3 of flower and dont look like they are going to do fuk all but yours are very tasty looking


----------



## skitzo (Dec 3, 2008)

gee golly i can't wait to see the harvest and dry weight

gfj bro


----------



## BlueCheesey (Dec 5, 2008)

DRY BITCHHHHH


----------



## drifter1978 (Dec 5, 2008)

yum yum  looks good. good job cheesey 77 days is that right.mine has 3 weeks to go and it looks like it will have to go on steriods to get that size,unless it has amazing growth in it i do not know though.


----------



## ph1l1p72 (Dec 6, 2008)

very nice grow my friend you have done well they look top notch mine are 6wks old lr2xauto ak from joint doctor i will post picks later two of mine are quite tall one is short and its colas are big allready ive grown autos for a year now and i like them once again respect to you phil


----------



## strawberrycough15d (Dec 10, 2008)

very nice..let me know how it smokes after the first one u burn


----------



## randy0025 (Dec 14, 2008)

?*BlueCheesey?,* where did you end up ordering those seeds from because i hear alot of people getting screwed and some of them not even being female auto's ?? thanks for the hlp. i dont h have the money right now to put out if its not going to work. 

hell of a job on that baby, by the way


----------



## Plants on Nitro (Dec 14, 2008)

Would you mind telling me which one was the Lowryder, was the other strain a auto flowerer. None of them quit look like LR. Thanks


----------



## uptosumpn (Dec 18, 2008)

Dammmm!!!!!! Dem bicthes look like beautiful son!!!! When u get a chance tell us the dry weight per plant or total weight overall, and where u got your seeds from! As well as all the nutes u used to acheive your babies growth....imma bout to get some autos and start off with 16-32 plants!!


----------



## Purple^stars (Dec 20, 2008)

Thats nice man!!!


----------



## CAkushsmoke (Dec 20, 2008)

yea where did ya get the seeds from bro?


----------



## uptosumpn (Dec 21, 2008)

STILL WAITING ON A REPLY, EVERYTHING A;RIGHT WID YA???


uptosumpn said:


> Dammmm!!!!!! Dem bicthes look like beautiful son!!!! When u get a chance tell us the dry weight per plant or total weight overall, and where u got your seeds from! As well as all the nutes u used to acheive your babies growth....imma bout to get some autos and start off with 16-32 plants!!


----------



## randy0025 (Dec 21, 2008)

*hey blue cheese.* i asked awhile back in this post where you got you seeds. im still waiting because i want to order some but dont wanna get ripped off. i heard alot of people were getting screwed buying frmale auto's so i want to use a company someone has used before, not heard of. thanks


----------



## BlueCheesey (Dec 23, 2008)

im sorry guys been real busy latley havent even been on a comp in a week

*questions*

*where did i get the seeds?*
Attitude Seed Bank

*what seeds were they?*
All AK47xLR2 Feminized

*Final weight?*
100.5 grams and 3.1 grams of hash

*Nutes?*
Fox Farm liquid nutes


----------



## BlueCheesey (Dec 23, 2008)

and sorry i cant give any pics at the moment bc my camera is broken but i will when they finish curing gonna give em about 4 weeks total at about a week and a half now


----------



## uptosumpn (Dec 26, 2008)

Was that weight wet or dry???? And do you remember the final height @ harvest???


----------



## BlueCheesey (Dec 26, 2008)

that was the weight dry final height were about 20 - 22 inches a plant


----------



## uptosumpn (Dec 26, 2008)

thanks fot the info....


----------



## BlueCheesey (Dec 26, 2008)

no problem man glad i could help


----------



## gjdubbz (Dec 28, 2008)

what was your nute schedule? when did you start giving them nutes? and did you give them nothing but bloom nutes?


----------



## ph1l1p72 (Dec 28, 2008)

yo bluecheesey here is a few pics of first of my lwryder2xak47 this is the littlest one of the three it stayed at about 14inches but as you can see it is all bud.it developed a lot quicker than other two and was ready to chop at 63 days with triches at about 30% amber here are pics.i grew in dwc and used advanced nutes high yeild plan i ran it to max of 50% strength 400wat hps 18/6 light shced as i have some female lowryder2 fem in there as well.what you guys think


----------



## gjdubbz (Dec 28, 2008)

looks good man, how much did you yield and how many plants did you have going? how was the smoke?


----------



## ph1l1p72 (Dec 28, 2008)

i ave another two of these i never grow more than five at time as its for personal.i have two lowryder2 fem growing they are a month old.i think dry weight should be about 45-50 grms off this one i will keep you informed other two have about 3 days left and that will b a 9day flush.i quick dryed a bud took about a day to dry taste isnt to bad 4 qdry.its a nice smoke good mix of head nd body cant weight for propa dry nd cure.will keep you guys up to date


----------



## ph1l1p72 (Jan 11, 2009)

quick update i got 55grms off num 1 58grams of plant 2 and 68grams off my tallest lowrydr2xak47 grew in dwc the only way to grow


----------



## uptosumpn (Jan 14, 2009)

damm!! 55g off of #1?!! that was the 14" one right?( how wide was it?) how tall & wide was #2 and #3?? do u think you got that amount because of DWC? because mostly everone here @ RIU says soil is better for lowryders....i have 2 bubblers in storage and was going to grow some LR2's in soil, (foxfarm with their nutes and supp) but damm, i may need to go get those 2 bubblers out of stoarge..they each have 6 sites, 2.5" apart..(that's why i wanna know how wide, so i can see if i can use all 6 sites, with AV nutes...+rep for u man!! good job..



ph1l1p72 said:


> quick update i got 55grms off num 1 58grams of plant 2 and 68grams off my tallest lowrydr2xak47 grew in dwc the only way to grow


----------



## ODBCruise (May 4, 2010)

Hey, nice job on those easyryders (AutoAKs). Some beautiful trees. I have a few going as well and they are looking good. Its my first grow. A question... It may sound dumb, I know the idea is to "flush" the built up salts and nutes, but how do you flush with 2 times the water of the pots volume without worrying about "overwatering?" How often did you flush these babies? Or if anyone else knows how often to flush the autos. Also what type of molasses did you use, or is the best to use on MJ. I want to pick some up as the oldest girl is about 17 days old and started showing pistils at around day 13 as well! I love the autos. crazy growth and fun to watch. also how did you like the smoke when finally and properly cured? Thanks! peace


----------



## nsb823 (Jun 15, 2010)

blue cheeey how wide did they get


----------



## BudReaky (Jul 26, 2010)

im pretty sure u should flush them once a month just like any other plant...and dont worry about over watering when flushing even if ur leaves get a little droopy they will jump back up in 24 hrs.flushing is key.


----------



## spacem4ncan (Feb 14, 2011)

looks healthy man cheese and blu go well together. 
take good care of em as im sure ya will ;P


----------

